

GRPN IPO - danvoell

Quick Poll, what do you think the price is going to close at today?
======
antr
I have never short selled stock. I will today/next week.

------
washedup
Hmmm just like any good IPO, upswing followed by afternoon sell off,
stabilizing around $16

------
danvoell
I'm going with $28.21

------
cpeneguy
I thinking 38.50

